# password = συνθηματικό, κωδικός πρόσβασης / εισόδου



## nickel (Feb 17, 2009)

sarant said:


> Αντιθέτως, έχω σοβαρότατες ενστάσεις (πρόχειρες και μη τεκμηριωμένες βεβαίως) για το διελευτήριο, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να τις τεκμηριώσω σε ιδιαίτερο ποστ.



Αυτά έγραψε ο sarant στο νήμα για το user name. Δεν έχω την υπομονή να μάθω τις ενστάσεις του ή μάλλον επειδή ανυπομονώ να ακούσω την άποψή του, τον τσιγκλάω με τη δική μου.

Ξέρουμε λοιπόν ότι η παλιότερη ελληνική λέξη για το *password* είναι το *σύνθημα*. Το σύνθημα είναι (και ήταν ήδη στα αρχαία) ένα προσυμφωνημένο σήμα / σημείο συνεννόησης ή αναγνώρισης. Έτσι και το γνωστό «σύνθημα και παρασύνθημα» (_sign and countersign_).

Επειδή το σύνθημα σημαίνει και άλλα πράγματα (π.χ. slogan), στους υπολογιστές άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται ο *κωδικός* για το password. Η Microsoft το μεταφράζει «*κωδικός πρόσβασης*», αλλά, ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή, θα βρείτε να κυκλοφορούν και τα «*κωδικός εισόδου*» ή «*κωδικός σύνδεσης*». (Παρακαλώ, όχι «κώδικας»!)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ, στο λήμμα *κωδικός*, γράφει: σύνολο από γράμματα, αριθμούς και άλλα σύμβολα, με του οποίου την πληκτρολόγηση επιτρέπεται στον χρήστη η πρόσβαση σε Η/Υ, αρχείο ή πρόγραμμα: ο κωδικός πρόσβασης σε αρχείο. ΣΥΝ. κλειδάριθμος.

Προσωπικά προτιμώ τη χρήση του _κλειδάριθμου_ με την αρχική του σημασία, «συνθηματικός αριθμός στους κρυπτογραφικούς κώδικες, που χρησιμεύει στην αποκρυπτογράφηση», key number.

Για το password θα μου άρεσε η απόδοση «συνθηματική λέξη», αλλά οι σοφοί χρήστες έχουν διαλέξει το σκέτο «*συνθηματικό*». Αυτή τη σημασία που διαδόθηκε μακριά από Microsoft και ΕΛΕΤΟ την αγνοούν τα λεξικά.

Επειδή δεν έφταναν όλες οι έτοιμες λέξεις της ελληνικής ή ακριβώς επειδή υπήρχαν τόσες ώστε να μπερδεύεται η κατάσταση, η ΕΛΕΤΟ αποφάσισε να φτιάξει καινούργια λέξη. Έτσι υποθέτω ότι προέκυψε το *διελευτήριο*. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις λεξιπλασίες της ΕΛΕΤΟ και η δημιουργική φαντασία των ορολόγων πλουτίζει τη γλώσσα και τη ζωή μας. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως αν είναι πάντα απαραίτητες ή καταντούν κάτι σαν αναγνωριστικά μιας γλωσσικής μασονίας. Ξέρεις δηλαδή ότι σε συγκεκριμένα μόνο κείμενα θα υπάρχει η αντιστοιχία _password = διελευτήριο_ και ταυτόχρονα όταν διαβάσεις κάπου _διελευτήριο_ ξέρεις ότι το έγραψε άνθρωπος της ΕΛΕΤΟ.

Πέραν όμως από το γεγονός ότι το _διελευτήριο_ παραμένει λέξη που απαιτεί εξήγηση, έχω και κάποια επιφύλαξη για την επιλογή του συγκεκριμένου όρου. Φαντάζομαι ότι η λέξη βασίζεται στη σκέψη ότι με το password περνάμε από τους «φρουρούς», εξασφαλίζουμε τη δίοδό μας και την είσοδό μας στο σύστημα. Ωστόσο, στο μυαλό μας η διέλευση δεν ταυτίζεται μόνο με τη διάβαση των συνόρων, αλλά και με τη διέλευση από μια περιοχή (π.χ. _αβλαβής διέλευση, innocent passage_). Το _διελευτήριο_ θα ήταν χρήσιμη μονολεκτική απόδοση για την _άδεια διέλευσης_ από το έδαφος μιας χώρας (transit visa, for passing through a country to a third destination), ενώ για τη διέλευση των συνόρων υπάρχει ήδη το _διαβατήριο_. Για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν μου αρέσει και ο _κωδικός διέλευσης_.

Στο teleterm έχουμε για το password:
διελευτήριο
κωδικός διέλευσης
σύνθημα
κλειδάριθμος
λέξη πρόσβασης​
Για τους λόγους που ανέφερα, οι προσωπικές μου προτιμήσεις είναι το _συνθηματικό_ και ο _κωδικός εισόδου / πρόσβασης / σύνδεσης_ (in that order).

Είναι εντελώς συμπτωματικό ότι σ’ αυτό τον όρο δεν συμπίπτω πουθενά με τις επιλογές της ΕΛΕΤΟ. Αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι ο καθένας διαλέγει ανάλογα με τη μετάφραση που κάνει.


----------



## sarant (Feb 17, 2009)

Να γράψω κι εγώ, διότι κάποιες Κασσάνδρες είπαν ότι τώρα που άνοιξα ιστολόγιο θα παραμελήσω τη Λεξιλογία. Είχα πει ότι έχω σοβαρότατες ενστάσεις για το διελευτήριο της Ελετούς και ο Νίκελ με πρόλαβε. Θέλω να πω, με κάλυψε σε όλα σχεδόν.

Να τις πω κι εγώ τις αντιρρήσεις μου όχι απαραίτητα με σειρά σοβαρότητας. Πρώτη αντίρρηση, είναι εξασύλλαβη λέξη. Αυτό δεν είναι θανάσιμο ελάττωμα ενός όρου, αλλά προδιαθέτει άσκημα.
Δεύτερη αντίρρηση, είναι υπέρ το δέον λόγιος όρος για μια έννοια που είναι ψωμοτύρι. 
Τρίτη αντίρρηση, συναφής, η Ελετώ αρέσκεται να νεολογίζει εκεί που οι άλλες γλώσσες αναβαπτίζουν μια υπάρχουσα λέξη. Όμως με την ασύδοτη (και ανέξοδη, διότι ποιος τα λογαριάζει) νεολογίτιδα, περιφρονείς μια συσσωρευμένη συλλογική παρακαταθήκη εμπειρίας και ζωής για να βάλεις στην άλλη άκρη της πλάστιγγας δυο δράμια ετυμολογία. Θέλω να πω, το "σύνθημα" που πλασάρει ο Νίκελ (και που χρησιμοποιούσα κι εγώ μια φορά κι έναν καιρό) έχει από πίσω του αιώνες ζωής, έχει φαντάρους στη σκοπιά, πολεμικές ιστορίες, κρυπτογράφους να σπάνε κωδικούς, Γιώργο Θαλάσση. Όπως και το password το αγγλικό και το mot de passe το γαλλικό. Το διελευτήριο τι έχει; Λίγη ετυμολογία και δυο δράμια σκόνη.

Τέταρτη αντίρρηση, επί της ουσίας, κι αν βασιστούμε στην ετυμολογία, το διελευτήριο είναι λάθος. Διέλευση σημαίνει ότι περνάω μέσα από ένα μέρος για να πάω κάπου αλλού, διέρχομαι σημαίνει ότι παραμένω για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα σε έναν τόπο. Αυτή την απόχρωση την κατοχυρώνουν όλα τα λεξικά. Όμως όταν δίνω το password, στο 99% των περιπτώσεων δεν θέλω να διέλθω, θέλω να εισέλθω και να μείνω εκεί όσο τραβάει η καρδιά μου. Δηλαδή, η ελετοϊκή απόδοση είναι και κερατού και δαρμένη, ή εν πάση περιπτώσει είναι και λογιότατη και άστοχη. Θέλω να πω, καλό είναι να γεμίζουμε το Ορόγραμμα με σεντόνια για τις αρχαίες προθέσεις, αλλά καλύτερο είναι να τα διαβάζουμε πριν ορολογήσουμε. Το "δια" είναι εντελώς άτοπο εδώ.

Πέμπτη αντίρρηση, το "διελευτήριο" περιφρονεί τη χρήση. Είναι αλήθεια ότι για το password δεν υπάρχει μία αδιαμφισβήτητη επιλογή στην οποία να έχει καταλήξει η κοινότητα των χρηστών, υπάρχουν όμως δύο ή τρεις. Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, η δουλειά του ορολόγου δεν είναι να κυνηγάει ανεμόμυλους και αδειανά πουκάμισα, είναι να ρίξει το βάρος του και το κύρος του στην καλύτερη από τις τρεις επιλογές της πιάτσας, ώστε αυτή να επικρατήσει -διότι, αν παρουσιάσει μια τέταρτη, ζήτω που καήκαμε, το χάος θα διαιωνιστεί. Εκτός βέβαια, αν και οι τρεις επιλογές τις πιάτσας είναι εντελώς άστοχες, αλλά αυτό είναι πολύ σπάνιο και είναι η εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα. Έτσι και με το site, σε μια Ομάδα Τυποποίησης Ορολογίας όπου συμμετέχω, καταλήξαμε στο 'ιστότοπος' (και όχι στα σχεδόν εξίσου καλά ιστοχώρος, ιστοθέση κτλ.) και δεν είχαμε την οίηση να προτείνουμε δικόν μας όρο. Για να μη διαιωνίσουμε το χάος. Όμως η Ελετώ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για το τι λέει το αγριεμένο πλήθος, αποφασίζει διελευτήρια και ταπίδια, και βέβαια όλος ο κόσμος τα λέει αλλιώς, οπότε τι έχουμε; Μια νέα διγλωσσία, μόνο που αντί οι κωμικοί όροι να βρίσκονται στην κουζίνα και στη γκαρνταρόμπα μας, όπως ήταν στην κλασική καθαρεύουσα, θα βρίσκονται στο γραφείο και στο εργαστήριό μας.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 18, 2009)

> Επειδή δεν έφταναν όλες οι έτοιμες λέξεις της ελληνικής ή ακριβώς επειδή υπήρχαν τόσες ώστε να μπερδεύεται η κατάσταση, η ΕΛΕΤΟ αποφάσισε να φτιάξει καινούργια λέξη. Έτσι υποθέτω ότι προέκυψε το διελευτήριο. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις λεξιπλασίες της ΕΛΕΤΟ και η δημιουργική φαντασία των ορολόγων πλουτίζει τη γλώσσα και τη ζωή μας. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως αν είναι πάντα απαραίτητες ή καταντούν κάτι σαν αναγνωριστικά μιας γλωσσικής μασονίας.





> η δουλειά του ορολόγου δεν είναι να κυνηγάει ανεμόμυλους και αδειανά πουκάμισα, είναι να ρίξει το βάρος του και το κύρος του στην καλύτερη από τις τρεις επιλογές της πιάτσας,



Ε, ναι! Είναι η παθολογία των αρμόδιων επιτροπών και σωματείων να θαμπώνονται στον καθρέφτη τους.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 16, 2010)

*password*

Σας φαίνεται απλό; Δε νομίζω!  Εγώ ξέρω ότι αυτό το λέμε _κωδικό πρόσβασης_. Μη με ρωτήσετε από πού το ξέρω, ούτε που θυμάμαι  Η ΙΑΤΕ γιατί το λέει _συνθηματικό_; 

Α, και το teleterm λέει _κλειδάριθμος_ και _σύνθημα_. Και καλά το _σύνθημα_, αλλά για το _κλειδάριθμος_ αναρωτιέμαι γιατί περιορίζεται ο όρος στον αριθμό. Α, επίσης λέει και _διελευτήριο_, όπως και _κωδικός διέλευσης_. Γιατί στα προγράμματα και στις άλλες ηλεκτρονικές εφαρμογές _διερχόμαστε_, φαντάζομαι. Μην τυχόν και _μπούμε_, ή _αποκτήσουμε πρόσβαση_, για το θεό!


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2010)

Ο όρος έχει σεβαστή προϊστορία, που μπορεί να δει κανείς στην Wikipedia, αν και λείπει από εκεί ο όρος _countersign_ για το _παρασύνθημα_. Θα ψάξω να βρω και για τις ελληνικές αντίστοιχες.

Υποθέτω ότι ο _κωδικός διέλευσης_ και ο πρωτολογισμός _διελευτήριο_ βασίζονται στο _pass_, δεν με ξενίζουν και, σε διαφορετικές περιστάσεις, δεν θα ήταν καθόλου απίθανο να διαδοθούν.

Το _σύνθημα_ (που έκανε παρέα στο _παρασύνθημα_) πήρε άλλες σημασίες, πέρασε στις πορείες και σαν απόδοση τού _slogan_, οπότε στη θέση του υπήρξε πρόταση για το _συνθηματικό_, που πρέπει να έχει ικανοποιητική διάδοση (αλλά δεν έκανα μετρήσεις).

Πιστεύω ότι πολλοί βολεύονται με τον _κωδικό πρόσβασης_, σε μεγάλο βαθμό επειδή είναι η επιλογή της Microsoft. Αν είχε πει _διελευτήριο_ η Microsoft, θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα δεδομένα σήμερα. Πάντως, οι επιλογές γίνονται σε ζευγάρια με το _username_, δηλαδή το _διελευτήριο_ πάει παρέα με το _χρηστώνυμο_.

_Μπράβο, βρέθηκε και το παλιό._


----------

